
Yahoo is now part of Oath - Sami_Lehtinen
https://policies.yahoo.com/ie/en/yahoo/privacy/euoathnoticefaq/
======
Animats
_We will share ... your account registration information (such as your user
ID, gender, name, email address, postcode & age), your content and advertising
interests, content associated with your account, the types of services you use
and how you engage with them, cookie and device IDs, IP addresses, geolocation
information and activity information from across our websites, apps, software
and other services. All of the information that we collect about you may be
shared across the various Oath brands and within our Verizon family of
companies._

To delete your Yahoo account, click here:

[https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN2044.html](https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN2044.html)

~~~
soared
A fun test would be to post the data sharing policy of various services/apps
and see how often someone posts a comment like this. Someone always posts a
comment like this and it always feels, to me, like a knee-jerk reaction.

They've had your data for years (and were previously not only irresponsible
but likely shared it with countless other partners), what has changed now?

Just because Yahoo is forthecoming about that they're sharing data, rather
than selling it and not telling, thats grounds to close your account? I'm not
saying you shouldn't, just odd to always see this comment.

~~~
ProAm
> They've had your data for years (and were previously not only irresponsible
> but likely shared it with countless other partners), what has changed now?

To be honest, it's already in the wild when they where hacked and everything
was stolen. 3 billion accounts. [1]

[1] [https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/04/how-the-yahoo-hack-stacks-
up...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/04/how-the-yahoo-hack-stacks-up-to-
previous-data-breaches.html)

~~~
soared
You could almost argue your data is safer with verizon than with the old
yahoo! (Safer, with a hard R. Not safe, just less not-safe)

------
mpg515
Q: Why am I receiving this notice? A: We would like to inform you in advance
that, as of 18 September 2017, Yahoo and Oath plan to share some user
information within the Verizon family of companies which will enable us to
integrate our business, allowing us to coordinate more and improve your
experiences.

Hate to break it to you, but everyone has already shared Yahoo's user
information

------
valuearb
Verizon just informed me of this fantastic new service they want to sell me
where I can create my own caller id signature for my phone calls. They
specifically state they aren't editing/approving them, so I can be "Princess
Di" or "Donald Trump" if I want.

Now I know why all my spam calls the last few days have been from people with
full caller ID signatures that make it look like they are in my contacts
already. These are the people in charge of protecting your private information
at Yahoo.

~~~
Nition
In that case I'd suggest "Mom" or "Dad" for maximum effectiveness. Oooh or
maybe "YOU HAVE WON".

~~~
jacquesm
911 as the originator should have a pretty good pick-up rate. Nobody ever got
called by them and yet I'd bet that it would work just fine.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Here in the US we do have "Reverse 911" (though I forget what number it calls
from).

I live in Virginia, but was in Louisiana and I got a call about a hostage
situation with a shooter that was happening somewhat near my home address.

~~~
Waterluvian
What did they want? Just for you to stay inside?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Yes. "If you are in the area, please leave. If you are inside your home,
please remain."

------
jtokoph
Let's say I run company A, and Company B wants to buy all of my user's
information but I've already created policies that say I won't share user
information with 3rd parties.

Could I:

1\. Create a subsidiary (Company C)

2\. Share info 'internally' with company C

3\. Sell Company C to Company B

~~~
carussell
Sometimes programmers' minds get infected with the idea that the whole world,
especially courts and regulatory agencies, are just little virtual machines
that will dutifully execute based on whatever steps you lay out at the
beginning. They're not. Machines can't call bullshit on you, but people will.

~~~
Bartweiss
I think that comment makes the mistake twice over, even. First, because T&C
are (usually) not an immutable contract - companies can just change them
without any legal shenanigans at all. Then second because, as you say, actions
taken just to circumvent laws are usually themselves illegal.

It is pretty baffling to see how often programmers talk about law like it's an
algorithm. Even the DAO didn't work out that way, and that was explicitly
intended to turn contracts and law into algorithms. If _that_ didn't resist
social pressure to redress harms, why would we expect actual humans to do so?

(And frankly, thank god the law doesn't work like that. I don't want to live
in a world where legal loopholes open up as often as software
vulnerabilities.)

------
olivermarks
'Yahoo is now part of Oath '

Congratulations on finally becoming a swearword instead of an excited yell

~~~
Bartweiss
It's about time! I wonder when someone last used their products and cheered
instead of swearing?

------
humanrebar
_oath_ : noun; plural _oaths_

...

6\. any profane expression; curse; swearword: "He slammed the door with a
muttered oath."

[http://www.dictionary.com/browse/oath](http://www.dictionary.com/browse/oath)

~~~
drdeca
Until I read this comment, I thought it was saying Yahoo had added Oauth
support. Whoops. Thanks for the correction.

------
chipotle_coyote
Look, I just want to know if this will lead to a fix of Yahoo's most dire
problem: that abominable logo redesign.

------
distantsounds
AOL and Yahoo, together at last. Because nobody likes to die alone.

------
aorth
> _as of 18 September 2017, Yahoo and Oath plan to share some user information
> within the Verizon family of companies which will enable us to integrate our
> business, allowing us to coordinate more and improve your experiences_.

Might want to finally ditch your yahoo email address. ;)

------
trurl
Any suggestions for migrating away from Flickr while preserving my data?
Google, etc. don't really seem like they will be any more ethical.

~~~
berbec
1-user gsuite account. 1TB for $5/month

~~~
trurl
GSuite would be Google. I don't think an advertising company is really going
to be that much better than Verizon. And if I just want 1TB of online storage
I have better options. The question was about a "photo sharing" application
not unlike Flickr.

~~~
ZenoArrow
MediaGoblin perhaps? I've never used it (or Flickr) but it seems like it could
be a good fit.

[https://mediagoblin.org/](https://mediagoblin.org/)

[https://mediagoblin.org/pages/tour.html](https://mediagoblin.org/pages/tour.html)

------
thewunder
I read this as part of OAuth

Don't they already have some sort of Oauth support for their APIs?

Oh wait...

~~~
jwilk
My first thought was:

[https://openauthentication.org/](https://openauthentication.org/)

------
tomc1985
Oath -- what a stupid name.

Trying to invoke honor and valor. Ha!

~~~
Bartweiss
I appreciate the name. They might have aimed for honor, but also invoked
obscenity and that fits perfectly.

~~~
tomc1985
I have never heard the unmodified word "oath" used to indicate anything less
than positive. Only very rarely is it used in any negative sense, and then
almost always with some sort of descriptor -- "Bloody oath", as you say

Are you from AU by chance? Urban Dictionary seems to indicate 'oath' is slang
over there

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=oath](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=oath)

------
Doches
This is basically the inevitable smashing together of Yahoo and AOL under
Verizon. Cue misplaced 90's nostalgia in 3...2...

------
ourcat
I really need to get my photos off Flickr.

------
wolco
I thought yahoo was shut down.

------
personjerry
tl;dr Verizon bought Yahoo

------
unsatchmo
What the hell is "Yahoo"?

------
orthecreedence
Congratulations, Verizon, on the expansion of your propaganda platform. Net
Neutrality doesn't stand a chance now!

